# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Viaducto del Almonte, LAV Madrid-frontera Portugal

## NoRegistrado

Con retrasos por los recortes, pero un orgullo para la capacidad española y el grupo de ingenieros, algunos de los cuales tengo el gusto de conocer y compartir una buena cerveza fría y otras cosas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Los terrines (17-jun-2014),Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Bonita información. Siento no haberme dado cuenta hasta ahora

----------


## Jonasino

Han pasado dos años y medio desde el inicio de este hilo y el Viaducto de Almonte ya es una realidad:






> l tablero del puente sobre el río está compuesto por 8 vanos de 45 m soportados por el arco y alcanzando una altura máxima de 84 m sobre el nivel del agua. Los dos primeros vanos de acceso son de 35 m de largo, siendo el resto 45 m de luz.
> 
> El tablero está formado por una viga cajón de 3,5 m de canto y un ancho total de 14 m.
> 
> El arco tiene una sección transversal variable abriéndose en 2 patas conforme se acerca a los arranques.
> 
> La sección de cada una de estas patas es hexagonal hueca.
> 
> Las pilas son también de sección hueca y de canto variable.


Y otra foto preciosa durante su construcción:



Fuente: http://ines.es/es/proyect/puente-de-...e-rio-almonte/ y otras.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-nov-2016),HUESITO (21-nov-2016)

----------

